# middlesex cycling



## kishan (14 May 2014)

anyone from west london middlesex area near harrow or in harrow who would like to go on regular leisure rides in a local park(Cunningham park) to do laps on a saturday or sunday morning ?

if so PM me to organise meet up times


----------



## L14M (14 May 2014)

I'll bar this in mind


----------



## kishan (15 May 2014)

coolio i might be going this saturday if you are interested


----------



## Kies (15 May 2014)

Kishan - i live in Uxbridge so if you want to venture further out - let me know


----------



## kishan (15 May 2014)

cheers will bare it in mind


----------



## evo456 (12 Jun 2014)

I live in Hayes, so not too far from Harrow, though not too keen on just doing laps - maybe an adventure ride to Windsor or further afield?


----------



## kishan (17 Jun 2014)

will bare in mind at mo jsut doing laps in the local park to jsut work on my fitness


----------

